# I cheated my wife two times can i still get her back?



## ricardo57365 (May 4, 2012)

Me and my wife have been together over 10 yrs and been marred for 3 yrs no kids we separated for two years since I cheated two times. For two years she beg me in I so blinded that I didn't went back to her. Now that I finally ended my second relationship cuz she was always on the picture since my ex would bring her name all the time. Last December was the last time she beg me Plus the beginning of january she was still willing to forgive me. In mid January she call my ex to tell her that we are still talking Plus the second week of March she call my ex again to tell her that she knows that I went to Chicago. Now that I broke up with my ex in February 14 2012 my wife says she no longer love me but the same night I beg her we had sex I guess to see if she still have feelings for me. I known that she has talking to someone thats I think she feels this way. She already served me with the divorced papers in church but I left them theres. Also she call me in my birthday which was April 13, 2012 I was surprised to see that she but I didn't answer cuz I was in church is this I good sign that she still have feelings for me? I feel that she doesn't believe that I change Plus I see that she hates me went I see her at church. The whole month of March I text but she never reply until two weeks ago that I text her I wanted to know Howe shes doing and if we can talk. She reply back saying what do you want to talk about she send me the same text two times I just saids to get how are you doing then she didn't reply. Now I change the way I dress the way I talk everything but she doesn't see it Plus I'm going to the same church that she's going in which me and her don't talk. What else can I do to get her back? Should I keep going to the same church that's she's going or should I go another one? Should I text ones a month or what else should I do to get her attracted to me to see the new me. Recently I text her some bible quotes and she reply with more quotes. Then I text her that I'm praying to god to be together again then she reply Ricardo me and are history. Can any one give me a good advice on what to do next? by the way she also text me how was my dad.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

For her sake, let's hope not.
OTOH, if she is a masochist with low self esteem who is co-dependent, you may have a shot.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh I hope not. She cando much much better than you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I am a woman, no way in God's green earth would I take you back, and the bible gives her permission to not have to take you back... remember that. So be careful with using church to try to win her over. Where were your morals before... that is what she is asking herself. You didn't just cheat once, you did it more than once. Honestly, if I were you, I would walk away. Be honest with yourself, if you loved her you wouldn't have hurt her to begin with, you would've been too busy working on your marriage to have time to cheat.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Dude, you only seem to want her because your fling with the other woman is over. What happens when you get bored or tempted again? You haven't even begun to see what hell you have put her through. Whether or not she cares about you, you have no right to mess with her life until you get your head screwed on straight. You're kinda being a slimeball, here. You get that, right? All of a sudden, you just care if you can get her back or not, without any regard to what you've done to her? Please grow up.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

She was so over you the first time you cheated, the begging was for her, she needed to GRIEVE her loss. The second time you cheated was....well ur coffin going into the ground, she could care less, ur dead to her, she's moved on.
Mouse


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

You begged her to have sex to see if she had feeligns for you....

No!
You begged her to have sex to try and regain control of the situation and her, and brush it under the carpet.
You say you've changed everything about you but she doesn't see it. Why would she, you're still the same guy who cheated on her.

You really need to stop thinking in terms of YOU and start seeing the world as she will be seeing it. Regardless of how you feel, this womans fabric of reality has now been altered and she is adjusting. You may have to accept that you don't fit into this new picture.

But don't fret too much. After all, what did you think would happen if you were caught? You knew it deep down what could happen, and now its time to make your payment.

If you truley love her, accept it as a loss and let her go.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

She deserves so much better than you.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

You're just trying to jump from one thing to another. The idea of being alone frightens you.
I find it strange that you list the date this break up happened - as if it's quite significant in your mind. But now that's over, you want to go back to your plan B - your wife.
You clearly believe that you have some right to entitlement to anything you choose, you have no respect for others and the thoughts and ideas that bounce around in your head are focused on you, and YOU ALONE.
There are many, many people like you around, viewing their lives from their own standpoint, but making decisions that affect others without even considering how it will impact on their lives.

The best advice I can give is to grab those divorce papers and sign them. If you fail to do so, she can get a bailiff to hand deliver new forms to you and if you fail to sign them within 7-9 days, the divorce goes through without your consent and you will be liable for cost recovery.

What were you doing in a church anyway? As an athiest I find it comically disturbing that you mix selfish, sinful (according to religion), narcissistic and destructive behaviours with something representing love, comfort, loyalty and respect.

Get a grip.


----------

